# Two Muzzleloaders



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

What if I wanted to carry two muzzleloaders while out hunting? I have read the entire proc. and can find nothing on the subject. As you can imagine this would give you a pretty good edge having a quick follow-up shot rather then having to re-load. Anyone have an idea on the states view? What would a game warden do if you were hunting with two muzzleloaders having no proof of wrong doing in the proc.? Just a thought.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

I think I read some where that you can't have a double barrel I don't know about two guns though. It's the same as shooting one shot then grabbing your buddies gun and shooting while he reloads the other i guess. I don't if that is legal or not either.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nothing at all illegal about carrying as many muzzleloaders as you want. But why would you want to? Isn't it about the sport and the challenge?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

go for it. its no different then going waterfowl hunting with 2 guns, one loaded for ducks and the other loaded for geese.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm with Bears Butt on this, why would you? You muzzleloader hunt because of the sport and challenge of it. I'm sure its not illegal but just doesn't seem right.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I would think it would be much easier to hike around the hills carrying 1 gun + 3 speedloaders in my pocket vs 2 guns. But may just be me. -8/-


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Probably like carring two rifles on the any weapon hunt or two bows on the bow hunt, seems like a lot of needless work unless you had a gun bearer, then comes the problem of "is the gun bearer hunting without a license)?


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I do a lot of spotting and stalking and I have used two muzzleloaders while sneaking on bucks it nice to have a quick second shot at times


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ya carry multiple guns so if the *****'s jump ya, you can run and fire without having to stop and reload. Sheesh no-one here has seen Mountain Men? 


-DallanC


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

I'm just sayin you can fire a second shot out of a different gun a heck of a lot faster then you can use your speed loaders. I have wounded a buck and wished I had a quick shot to finish him off rather than re-loading and tracking. So yes I believe I will be carrying a second muzzleloader this fall. Challege--well getting that big buck is challenging enough and I'm going to give myself every legal edge I can! Haters can be haters. We all have our own ethics on different matters. Oh and two bows or two rifles, now thats just stupid!!! You have much more to gain in the muzzleloader department.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

If you practice,know your gun and know how to shoot it, you shouldnt need a second shot??? JMO


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

You know Vmax your right about that. I will admit I get the buck fever pretty good and sometimes make a bad shot though. Happens to everyone from time to time, and unlike most I'll be ready--just sayin. It is still a primative hunt and every animal I have ever shot at with my rifle I have bagged, but the muzzleloader hunt, well I have quite a few misses under my belt and I'm gonna do everything in my power to make sure it don't happen again!


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

You can carry as many guns as you want. I always have a spare on my four wheeler. Never actually carried a spare. One year, long ago, I had a shot at the biggest buck I had ever seen. My gun didn't fire. Three caps later, I gave up and went back to camp. Took the breech plug out and had some water in the barrel that turned the powder into black sludge. If I had a spare with me on that hunt, I could have run back and got it, and probably shot that big buck.It was the late season hunt and he was way too busy chasing does around to worry about me.
The night before the hunt it rained. All I can figure is that when I grabbed my gun out of the truck and opened the door to the trailer, some rain went down the barrel. Then I took it in and poured my powder in and pushed all the water to the breech.
Another time on a cow Elk hunt, it was snowing hard. I thought it would be a good idea to put some toilet paper between the hammer and the nipple to keep snow out. WRONG! The TP got wet and the hammer pushed it down into the nipple and plugged it. I had a seven yard shot at a cow that morning, but passed because I didnt like the spot we were in. Found out later that day that the gun wouldnt have fired.
Too many things can go wrong with a black powder gun. Never hurts to have a back up plan. err, gun


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess to each his own. I think it would be a waste to haul two guns around. I have never had an animal run to far that I couldn't reload and put another one in it. I guess if you miss completely or hit it in an area that it can run off then maybe you shouldn't be muzzy hunting. That is why it is considered primitive its has challenges all to itself and people need to realize these before hand. 
But its not illegal so more power to you at least your concerned for the animal.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> I guess to each his own. I think it would be a waste to haul two guns around. I have never had an animal run to far that I couldn't reload and put another one in it. I guess if you miss completely or hit it in an area that it can run off then maybe you shouldn't be muzzy hunting. That is why it is considered primitive its has challenges all to itself and people need to realize these before hand.
> But its not illegal so more power to you at least your concerned for the animal.


where did you read it's not legal in the guide book? I have carried two many times spotting and stalking or in a ground blind. But if it is illegal I want to make sure I only carry one gun from now on.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

ramrod said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > I guess to each his own. I think it would be a waste to haul two guns around. I have never had an animal run to far that I couldn't reload and put another one in it. I guess if you miss completely or hit it in an area that it can run off then maybe you shouldn't be muzzy hunting. That is why it is considered primitive its has challenges all to itself and people need to realize these before hand.
> ...


I wrote is not "illegal". You should be fine.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

You must not be very confident in your shooting if you feel that you need to carry two guns. LOL And as heavy as my load is anyway with a full pack, and my gun on my back, I would not want to throw on another gun for added weight. Most guys that I know who bring more than one muzzleloader, it is in case something goes wrong with the first one. But as far as the legality of it, I don't think it is illegal to do so.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I personally have broken a ML during the hunt (fell during a stalk, broke the sidelock action)... so while I wouldnt have 2 in the field, having a backup ML nearby in camp is a good idea.


-DallanC


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> ramrod said:
> 
> 
> > mikevanwilder said:
> ...


I guess i need to make sure to put my glasses on more often


----------



## Twitchell (Apr 14, 2010)

I think it is a good idea. How many of you go rifle hunting with one bullet? Sure you hope you dont need a quick second shot, but it is nice to know that you do.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> But why would you want to?


Young and dumb.


----------

